# Open water fishing



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone is fishing the bridges yet, I'm dying to get into some piggy walleyes on the open water.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Fished by the M. Cou. and didn't pick anything up on Wed. but than again the weather was terrible.Should clear up next week.


----------

